# PSP 09g Downgraded to 6.20



## Snailface (Aug 31, 2011)

The non-permanent hackable PSP 3000 09g (current retail motherboard) looks like it is about to get a status change:

http://twitter.com/#!/DaveeFTW/status/108920684473888769

This means that light-cfw PSPs might soon have a permanent cfw solution if Davee releases this!
Thanks to Davee for this awesome development! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Released! (open beta)*
http://lolhax.org/2011/09/01/chronoswitch-...ed-09g-support/
Download link is at the bottom of Davee's blog entry (which is a very interesting read).

Updated: Downgrader + Frostegater upgrade fix.
http://filetrip.net/f26583-ChronoSwitch-5-0-Fix.html


----------



## Nujui (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty nice, not that it matters to me since I have a fully hackable one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 31, 2011)

The fascinating thing about this is that it was supposed to be impossible for a PSP to have a firmware lower than its factory default. The 09g has 6.30 as its default firmware. 

DaveeFTW indeed.


----------



## Qtis (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting, but doesn't concern me with mah PSP 1004 and PSP Go. Nevertheless nice to see that there is good development going on with different types of hardware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Qtis


----------



## Rydian (Sep 1, 2011)

If it's lower than the default then it may not be a clean 6.20, it may just have later modules inserted.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If it's lower than the default then it may not be a clean 6.20, it may just have later modules inserted.
> 
> QUOTE[21:41]  Davee_: someone just made a thread about you on gbatemp and i think he is taking something you said out of context
> [21:42]  oh?
> ...


----------



## Snailface (Sep 1, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the important part of that chat was between Larry94 and Davee, I edited out all the noise for clarity. 
Looks like Larry was skeptical of this thread so he showed Davee the link, Davee looked at the thread, and saw nothing wrong with it. Agree?

Furthermore, upon reading Davee's twitter again, he has since revealed that he will release the new downgrader soon!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You pretty much hit it hard on the nail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This sounds cool


----------



## Snailface (Sep 1, 2011)

My 09g PSP is now magically a 04g! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Davee is a wizard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Released! (open beta)
http://lolhax.org/2011/09/01/chronoswitch-...upport/#more-99
Download link is at the bottom of Davee's blog entry (which is a very interesting read).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 1, 2011)

after reading that long news article, i wish we do the impossible

unbrick wiis and psps which have been called unbrickable lately. even a simple hardware mod will do.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

Yay for permament cfw PSPs!


----------



## dekuleon (Sep 1, 2011)

i just downgraded my 9g to 6.20 and aplyed perma patch!

so cool!


----------



## Another World (Sep 2, 2011)

i guess i'll pick up a 3000. i've wanted a psp and this might finally be the solution.

-another world


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> i guess i'll pick up a 3000. i've wanted a psp and this might finally be the solution.
> 
> -another world



Why not get a GO?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 2, 2011)

lol seems my 1000 is getting replaced in the near future.

I never did like that butt ugly bumps at the back, as well as the screen.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 2, 2011)

wonder if this will work for the GO


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 2, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> wonder if this will work for the GO



the go never had 9g. you could downgrade the go to 6.20 for a long time


----------



## Another World (Sep 2, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i played one and it felt to small in my hands.

-another world


----------



## xist (Sep 2, 2011)

It's funny...of all the hacks, whilst one of the most accomplished, it's also the least essential. It allows impatient people to install a permanent version of a CFW when before they had temporary. It doesn't unlock the PSP any more at the moment (though this may follow) and as soon as 6.20CFW's fall behind it'll become mostly redundant.

Great work but massive fanfare for little real change to the majority of users.


----------



## Ravte (Sep 2, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> It's funny...of all the hacks, whilst one of the most accomplished, it's also the least essential. It allows impatient people to install a permanent version of a CFW when before they had temporary. It doesn't unlock the PSP any more at the moment (though this may follow) and as soon as 6.20CFW's fall behind it'll become mostly redundant.
> 
> Great work but massive fanfare for little real change to the majority of users.



Was just about to ask about if this makes a difference when comparing 6.60 temporary and 6.20 permanent. Thanks for the info!

PS. Another, could ya add that piece of info to the original post? For people who're confused about what's the fuzz about and are too lazy to go through all comments before replying to this thread.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 2, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> It's funny...of all the hacks, whilst one of the most accomplished, it's also the least essential. It allows impatient people to install a permanent version of a CFW when before they had temporary. It doesn't unlock the PSP any more at the moment (though this may follow) and as soon as 6.20CFW's fall behind it'll become mostly redundant.
> 
> Great work but massive fanfare for little real change to the majority of users.


I wouldn't actually be too surprised if 6.20 CFWs *didn't* fall behind. No official features have been added in subsequent OFWs. Therefore there is no real reason for CFW developers to abandon 6.20 as a base for their CFW. Especially now all PSPs can be downgraded to 6.20 and have a permenant hack.


----------



## xist (Sep 2, 2011)

Nor me...at this point any spur for new security implementations is minimal, although who knows what will happen when the Vita gets a release.


----------



## gamerboy1995 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If it's lower than the default then it may not be a clean 6.20, it may just have later modules inserted.


Does it really matter what modules it has as long as it's hackable?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 2, 2011)

gamerboy1995 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say that was bad, was just guessing on how it'd be possible.


----------



## Madridi (Sep 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> gamerboy1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I'm still interested in this information. Would this be a clean install? or would it have custom modules?
In the link below (or the one in the OP) davee explains that the only effective change between 4g and 9g is:
•Idstorage Certificates
•Baryon Version
http://www.qj.net/psp/news/psp-homebrew-ch...ngrader-v5.html

*waits for Rydian or Xist*


----------



## SifJar (Sep 3, 2011)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basic explanation:

6.20 detects a 09g PSP as a 04g. Therefore, it attempts to load the 04g modules. However, when a firmware is being installed, only the correct modules for a particular PSP are installed (i.e. 04g modules won't be installed on a 09g PSP). [Also, 6.20 doesn't have 09g modules to install].

But 09g and 04g are pretty much identical in hardware, so their modules are cross-compatible. What the downgrader does is run the 6.20 installer and trick it into thinking it is running on a 04g (in actual fact, the updater detects it as a 04g anyway. However, a file on the PSP named index_04g.dat is missing, because index_09g.dat is present instead - this is one of the things the downgrader has to address). Therefore, it installs the 04g modules. And seeing as 6.20 will detect a 09g PSP as a 04g, it will load the installed 04g modules. And so 6.20 boots successfully on a 09g.

In other words, 6.20 is installed with the 04g modules. There are no custom modules involved, just a bit of trickery to (i) make the update run from a higher FW and (ii) install 04g modules correctly


----------



## Snailface (Sep 3, 2011)

A little warning people should know before doing this: you'll be *stuck on 6.20* after you perform the downgrade on 09g. Davee has already said he's working on a fix for this.


----------



## Madridi (Sep 3, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> madridi4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes perfect sense sifjar. Thanks!


----------



## MarcusRaven (Sep 12, 2011)

I personally don't see the point to this, but I also have different needs and interests in the PSP scene. I've come to appreciate the temporary cfw because it makes it easier to use a PSP with a legit PS3, and still get the benefits of hacking. I did this with my old God of War edition PSP (the all red one). Since gotten rid of that, but now I'm saving for a Go, because the Go fits my interests even better too. I don't feel the need for a UMD drive since I play all mine through ISO, the Go has twice as much internal memory as the largest memory stick I own, and it'll sync to a DualShock, which I can't wait to try.

I'm sure this is great for those that can use it, but I'm not among them.


----------



## xist (Sep 12, 2011)

Marcus you're not alone....see post #19


----------



## MarcusRaven (Sep 12, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Marcus you're not alone....see post #19



Yup, read that. Had to put my two cents in too, ya know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just trying to be active here again.

What the PSP scene needs, instead of this, is improved methods on what it already has. I'm still waiting for a fullscreen plugin that can contend with FuSa (which shouldn't be difficult if done right), and several speed improvements to various emulators. (Any SNES emu that can't play Donkey Kong Country 3 at full speed needs to be worked on!)

Either that, or those focusing on this need to turn their attention to the PS3 and finally crack NPDRM. I've got legit DLC that I can't use anymore. >.


----------



## flo (Sep 12, 2011)

I read that some people got stuck at 6.20 after doing this . They could not update from there .
Also , are any bricks reported ?


----------



## SifJar (Sep 12, 2011)

flo said:
			
		

> I read that some people got stuck at 6.20 after doing this . They could not update from there .
> Also , are any bricks reported ?


According to Davee's original blog post, updating should work fine. It doesn't have 04g ID Storage certificates, so it will I think return to a 09g if you update it.

I have not heard of any bricks (other than the one Davee made while creating the tool), but with this sort of thing its always a risk. If the battery doesn't die partially through the process, you should be safe though.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 12, 2011)

For those wondering why someone could find this useful... Well, Sony changed something in the 6.3x+ firmwares that made the method of the 6.20 Perm patch impossible. Now that you can downgrade to 6.20 with Davee's Downgrader. Perm Patch is made possible again.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 13, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> flo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was primarily concerned with avoiding bricks while in the beta testing phase (I was a tester), so he didn't have people check if update ability was still possible.

Davee was theorizing in that blog post that updating would work on 09g 6.20 -- but he was mistaken. I tested on my PSP to see for sure and I get the same IDXFFFFFFFF error as everybody else.

I'm sure Davee will find a bix for the bug soon enough so I'm not really concerned. Besides, having a perm hacked PSP isn't a bad position to be in by any stretch of the imagination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw--Another good way to look at the situation is this _really_ is a permanent hack. Nobody can get rid of it even if they wanted (good luck accidentally getting rid of my cfw, little brother)! .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Truly permanent indeed!


----------



## c_house (Sep 13, 2011)

So this means that we could install a CFW on the 3000 and Go? I thought it was hardware that was blocking the hacking of those consoles.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 13, 2011)

c_house said:
			
		

> So this means that we could install a CFW on the 3000 and Go? I thought it was hardware that was blocking the hacking of those consoles.
> 
> CFW has been possible on the 3000 and GO for a while now
> 
> ...



I don't quite agree with this.
All this do is give 09g owners options they didn't have before.
Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's not useful for others.

If you don't like it just don't use it


----------



## MrCooper (Sep 15, 2011)

I want a GO but I wish there was something like this for it. It might be small but you get 16GB of space, a better battery life and you don't have that unnecessary UMD drive.


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> I want a GO but I wish there was something like this for it. It might be small but you get 16GB of space, a better battery life and you don't have that unnecessary UMD drive.



There is a downgrader for the Go, if memory serves me correct the Go is 05g. Even than using temporary CFW isn't a problem at all.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 15, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> I want a GO but I wish there was something like this for it. It might be small but you get 16GB of space, a better battery life and you don't have that unnecessary UMD drive.


There is. Just buy a new one and upgrade from stock 5.70 to 6.20 and install perm pro. You can also downgrade to 6.20 if you buy an updated used GO.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 20, 2011)

Good thing to read... but not the best thing to do on it.
Thanks for posting xD


----------



## prowler (Sep 20, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> I want a GO but I wish there was something like this for it. It might be small but you get 16GB of space, a better battery life and you don't have that unnecessary UMD drive.


PSP Go doesn't have a better battery life.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 29, 2011)

UPDATE:

I just tested a file that upgrades a 6.20 to 6.30+ without the error. It was successful.

Special thanks to Frostegater for the upgrade. My PSP is free of it's shackles! 

Upgrader: 				  
http://psdev.ru/?p=56 
(downgrader + upgrader)
http://filetrip.net/...ch-5-0-Fix.html

You can now downgrade a 09g to 6.20 without getting stuck there.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome, might want to submit it to somebody in news staff so it's front-paged and others that used the downgrade can know about it.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 30, 2011)

A little caution: There are reports that TA-095v2 (there are two 09g versions) motherboards can't re-downgrade to 6.20 after escaping its clutches once before.
It's always something with these downgraders. 

How to check and see what you have:
run this--> http://filetrip.net/f26588-PSPident-0-75.html


----------

